
It's almost 2017, and HTML5 audio is still broken on iOS - judah
http://debuggerdotbreak.judahgabriel.com/2016/12/13/its-almost-2017-and-html5-audio-is-still-broken-on-ios/
======
andrewmcwatters
Build a native app.

~~~
judah
Sure, that's what Apple wants me to do. And Google. And Microsoft and
Blackberry and...

I don't _want_ to build multiple versions of my app for different platforms.
The web is open, free, not in a walled garden. And it won't go away when a
company or product disappears.

"Build a native app" was the answer in 1998 when the web was new and Windows
dominated. That answer was wrong then, and it's still wrong now.

